# How long fot plants to grow



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello, 

How long usually it takes for the plant to start growing, I just got the plants a few days ago and I havent seen any grow yet, only leaves are dying.

ludwigia arcuata and repens
40w on a 10gal and pressurized co2, 10 hour photo period. dosing with fluorish and trace from seachem.

Thanks


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I've had some really long fot's, plants usually grow, thats what they do, if they are not growing, then you have some problems.
NPK TE C02 and light.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

check the plants after a week or so. plants in your tank is no different from plants in your garden. it will take the plants a few days to adjust to their surroundings, and you will see some bits of the plants die/melt off. these are usually just the existing leaves.

as longs as your plants are getting sufficient nutrients and lighting, you should start seeing some evidence of growth. but it's not instantaneous. just be patient, it'll happen soon enough.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

With the proper condition, you'll see new growth in about 3 to 4 days with fast species like amazon sword. Anubias can take 2 weeks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You don't mention dosing NPK. If you aren't doing so, the plants will grow slowly, if at all.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Let them settle in, then be patient and enjoy the tank.. If all is well they will grow.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

If they were originally grown emersed, it may take a while for them to acclimate, 2-3 weeks or more for some species. If the were originally grown submerged, within a week you should notice some new growth as the roots take hold and settle in. Of course this assumes all parameters are in the range for healthy growth of the particular plant.


----------

